# Next generation graphics/gameplay...



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just how good do you think graphics will get? 
Do you think they'll be any huge changes in gameplay this time around? 
Im hoping graphics will be almost real life realistic and for more interactive environments this time around.

I remember a year ago ppl were saying xbox and playstation will be able to pull off almost avatar like graphics and game will look like like at the end of the generation.

Just seen on a game forum that killzone released close ups in game pics of killzone 4 enemies, That's ****ing insane how detailed it gotten, You can see the stitching and lining in their cloths


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't give a ****. The focus on graphics is what is turning me off of next gen.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Just how good do you think graphics will get?
> Do you think they'll be any huge change in gameplay this time around?
> 
> I remember a year ago ppl were saying xbox and playstation will be able to pull off almost avatar like graphics and game will look like like at the end of the generation. Not sure if I believe that.
> ...


They will look like PC games do now.

Just look at game play video of Metro Last Light and that's hopefully what you will get.

As a PC gamer, when I play consoles I see all the graphical flaws--low res textures, lack of texture filtering and low AA. Next gen games will fix all that and also various dx10/11 effects like soft shadows and volumetric clouds.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Don't give a ****. The focus on graphics is what is turning me off of next gen.


Yea but without progression in graphics, switching to next gen would seem.....pretty damn useless


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm fine with the graphics we have now. What I'm hoping for in the future of gaming is innovative multiplayer and virtual reality. Hopefully the Oculus Rift hits big and devs get serious with it. Also I'm wondering how cloud and streaming tech will affect things.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> They will look like PC games do now.
> 
> Just look at game play video of Metro Last Light and that's hopefully what you will get.
> 
> As a PC gamer, when I play consoles I see all the graphical flaws--low res textures, lack of texture filtering and low AA. Next gen games will fix all that and also various dx10/11 effects like soft shadows and volumetric clouds.


Doubt it. Itll have to be a bigger jump then that. Maybe rushed launch titles.
Metro makers already confirmed ps4 is 2xs as powerful then anything seen on pc, how they can do more and how they don't even compare. Other pc game devs said similar about it being better graphically.

Hopefully these systems don't cost a crazy price.


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

Good graphics make a good first impression, but after playing for like half an hour, my eyes adjust to the updated graphics and I find myself not even noticing the difference anymore.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

something needs to happen with gameplay. How many poxy Call of duty's can we have? fifa 14,15,16,17? no thanks. 

if they can make kinect react as fast as people do it would be amazing. some form of virtual reality, total immersion would be the nuts 

graphically, as people have said, after a while it just blends in and you wont notice it.
id notice the "Power" more, giant landscapes, hundreds of players, huge enemies, no loading times. thats where they could turn things around. graphics dont need to be better, just remove the limitations on how EPIC they can make games now.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Doubt it. Itll have to be a bigger jump then that. Maybe rushed launch titles.
> Metro makers already confirmed ps4 is 2xs as powerful then anything seen on pc, how they can do more and how they don't even compare. Other pc game devs said similar about it being better graphically.
> 
> Hopefully these systems don't cost a crazy price.


If they said that then they are just trying to hype up their games. If you're expecting the PS4 and X1 to have better graphics than current gaming PC's you'll be disappointed. It's impossible.

You console gamers who say graphics don't matter have probably never seen what great graphics look like. Once you see it you'll never want to go back to those blurry unfiltered textures.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> If they said that then they are just trying to hype up their games. If you're expecting the PS4 and X1 to have better graphics than current gaming PC's you'll be disappointed. It's impossible.
> 
> You console gamers who say graphics don't matter have probably never seen what great graphics look like. Once you see it you'll never want to go back to those blurry unfiltered textures.


They said its due to fixed platform and low level access to hardware. 
I'm sure they're not lying just to hype up their games, especially when they don't even have a game for that console. He was discussing what was possile on ps4. Pc will eventually become better then ps4 though because you can always upgrade it. While Ps4 and consoles period will stand still in specs.

Remember when pc fans said that battlefield 3 gameplay they showed wasn't possible Xbox and ps3 they showed on the late show, and crysis couldn't run on console even if they tweaked it?.. Look at it now. Not as graphically impressive but look damn good. Ppl underestimate what consoles can do.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

galente said:


> something needs to happen with gameplay. How many poxy Call of duty's can we have? fifa 14,15,16,17? no thanks.
> 
> if they can make kinect react as fast as people do it would be amazing. some form of virtual reality, total immersion would be the nuts
> 
> ...


Not to mention that within a few years, the graphics are just going to be outdated again and people will cry for new hardware. Just like they always do. It's just odd to me how graphics are only considered good for so long until people start saying that they need to be better. People need to learn to quit being so demanding.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> If they said that then they are just trying to hype up their games. If you're expecting the PS4 and X1 to have better graphics than current gaming PC's you'll be disappointed. It's impossible.
> 
> You console gamers who say graphics don't matter have probably never seen what great graphics look like. Once you see it you'll never want to go back to those blurry unfiltered textures.


I still play N64 games, so blurry textures have never been a problem to me. Never will be. And I have seen what great graphics look like.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Witcher 2 on my PC already looks better than that.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

graphics should never be the point of video games. it should be the artistic creativity you can muster out of it.

I prefer games that are surreal and animated nicely than something that's too life-like, even sports. I don't need to see something like sweat gleaming from someone's face. I just want the mechanics and AI to be spot-on.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Sain said:


> Good graphics make a good first impression, but after playing for like half an hour, my eyes adjust to the updated graphics and I find myself not even noticing the difference anymore.


That's what people say, but then you have games like Square Enix's _Nier_ that was slammed primary for its graphics. Had that game had anything close to current gen graphics, it would have been seen as a classic no doubt. Graphics aren't everything but they do add to experience.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Don't give a ****. The focus on graphics is what is turning me off of next gen.





CrimsonTrigger said:


> I still play N64 games, so blurry textures have never been a problem to me. Never will be. And I have seen what great graphics look like.


I do like pretty graphics to some extent and I'm sure there will be plenty of games that will dazzle me in the coming generation.
But really one of the most exciting things so far, is Sony's decision to allow indie devs to self-publish on PS4. That should mean we get to see a lot of small and innovative games that don't have to sell millions of copies to be viable.
One of the saddest things so far is similarly Microsoft's decision to get rid of XBLA and now require all games to be published on 360 and Xbox One to have a publisher backing them like all big titles have.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

The next gen consoles really don't look all that remarkable to me....


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm hoping for a revival of low-poly flat-shaded 3d graphics with all that extra graphical power being used for shadows and long draw distances.

or more games that acknowledge the artifice of gaming environments in their visuals and not just when it's convenient. more abstraction. fewer cinematics.

not that i will buy a new console.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> If they said that then they are just trying to hype up their games. If you're expecting the PS4 and X1 to have better graphics than current gaming PC's you'll be disappointed. It's impossible.
> 
> You console gamers who say graphics don't matter have probably never seen what great graphics look like. Once you see it you'll never want to go back to those blurry unfiltered textures.


Are great gfx part of some exclusive club now? We've all seen great graphics only some of us can see past that. I still have my N64 set up along side my xbox 360 and my rig is on the other side of the room so I've seen the spectrum of gfx. Mario kart 64, pants gfx, still a blast!

dont get me wrong, I love polish on my games but it isnt the be all end all.

**** I just remembered Syndicate and Cannon Fodder. quality games!


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> Doubt it. Itll have to be a bigger jump then that. Maybe rushed launch titles.
> Metro makers already confirmed ps4 is 2xs as powerful then anything seen on pc, how they can do more and how they don't even compare. Other pc game devs said similar about it being better graphically.
> 
> Hopefully these systems don't cost a crazy price.


theres no way the console's will be 2x powerful than pc graphics, the specs of the ps4 and xbox show that they will carry a low/mid range AMD gpu's.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good graphics are reletive to people. If you have been playing an 8bit nintendo and moved to a PS1 or Xbox then the graphics would be mindblowing. Though not to the same extreme, if someone plays consoles their whole life and then played a tricked out PC that can max all the settings it would be impressive too. 

I have been PC gaming since about 1995. Games typically are the driving force behind my upgrades but I do other things with my PC that is not gaming. My consoles have always been pure gaming until I got a PS3 that I don't really play games on any more. I just use it for Netflix and Hulu because it's hooked to the big TV.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It's not possible for PS4 and One to be more powerful than current gaming PCs without costing a ridiculous price. I don't know what the price is for a high-end gaming PC, but if it's true that PS4 is going to cost around 399-499, I'll just say right now that gaming PCs cost more than that. That means every time a PS4 is sold, Sony is going to be taking a huge loss on their system, and they've already said that this time, they don't anticipate to be taking big losses. That means we're not going to be seeing a super powerful PS4. It'll be good enough for a console, but it's not going to match what's on PCs right now, not without costing 600-700.

Never listen to the dumbasses at EA. They always say stupid **** like this and it never comes true. That's exactly why they were voted worst company in America twice in a row. The games are going to look perfectly fine on PS4, regardless of how much detail or resolution they throw in there. It doesn't matter for people like me if it's significantly worse than what PC graphics are capable of because I don't give a **** about graphics.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Milco said:


> I do like pretty graphics to some extent and I'm sure there will be plenty of games that will dazzle me in the coming generation.
> *But really one of the most exciting things so far, is Sony's decision to allow indie devs to self-publish on PS4*. That should mean we get to see a lot of small and innovative games that don't have to sell millions of copies to be viable.
> One of the saddest things so far is similarly Microsoft's decision to get rid of XBLA and now require all games to be published on 360 and Xbox One to have a publisher backing them like all big titles have.


That's exciting to me too. I think we'll be seeing some really good stuff coming from indie developers in the future. Bigger developers have been saying that they don't anticipate development costs to go up next gen, which is what some developers were worried about. But when you think about it, that still doesn't fix the problem. Developers who make games that sell less than anticipated are still going to struggle. We're still going to be seeing all of the FPS clones and ripoffs are other mainstream games. It's still largely going to be dominated by focus groups and mainstream opinions. That's the main problem I have with what is coming next gen. But like you said, we'll still have smaller developers making those innovative games that don't need to sell 5 million copies to be profitable.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Developers who make games that sell less than anticipated are still going to struggle. We're still going to be seeing all of the FPS clones and ripoffs are other mainstream games. It's still largely going to be dominated by focus groups and mainstream opinions. That's the main problem I have with what is coming next gen.


Square-Enix was famously recently revealed to have made ridiculous sales targets for some of their games:


Tomb Raider: 5 to 6 million (sold ~3.4 million)
Hitman: Absolution: 4.5 to 5 million (sold ~3.6 million)
Sleeping Dogs: 2 to 2.5 million (sold ~1.75 million)
And while each of them broke even and sequels are implied to be on the way, they were still considered disappointing.

The AAA games business has burnt out so many talented developers who have either started smaller studios (often focussing on mobile devices) or left the business entirely.
The pressure from publishers to have high sales effectively kill creativity, and games often have absurd bonus terms, where developers only get compensation for their months of crunch time if the game scores higher than 90 on metacritic.

If the devs leaving AAA game development could be persuaded to stick around as indies, that would be a huge win for the industry.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's not possible for PS4 and One to be more powerful than current gaming PCs without costing a ridiculous price. I don't know what the price is for a high-end gaming PC, but if it's true that PS4 is going to cost around 399-499, I'll just say right now that gaming PCs cost more than that. That means every time a PS4 is sold, Sony is going to be taking a huge loss on their system, and they've already said that this time, they don't anticipate to be taking big losses. That means we're not going to be seeing a super powerful PS4. It'll be good enough for a console, but it's not going to match what's on PCs right now, not without costing 600-700.
> 
> Never listen to the dumbasses at EA. They always say stupid **** like this and it never comes true. That's exactly why they were voted worst company in America twice in a row. The games are going to look perfectly fine on PS4, regardless of how much detail or resolution they throw in there. It doesn't matter for people like me if it's significantly worse than what PC graphics are capable of because I don't give a **** about graphics.


MS and Sony always take losses on their system when they first launch. Their profit is in accessories and games.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

^Yup xbox360 took losees. And ps3 took *HUGGGGGE* losses for every console they sold. They'll end up making the money back later in the gen when it's all said and done.

I remember the ps3 costed less then a regular blueray player and it was like you're gettting the game console for free, And they still came out fine enough to make their 4th system. They'll have to do it again this time if they want to make a good system.

That new kinect tech, controller, windows 8 os & tv features alone cost them more then 500 on the One, but they're going to sell it less then that. same with ps4, but they just focused theirs more on power.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

cloud90 said:


> ^Yup xbox360 took losees. And ps3 took *HUGGGGGE* losses for every console they sold. They'll end up making the money back later in the gen when it's all said and done.
> 
> I remember the ps3 costed less then a regular blueray player and it was like you're gettting the game console for free, And they still came out fine enough to make their 4th system. They'll have to do it again this time if they want to make a good system.


Yeah, I think I heard that the 360 cost like $750 to make and they sold it at $399 and $299 to gain market share and it worked for the most part except for in Japan.

The thing is for Sony is that they had to take a much bigger loss just to get the PS3 to $599 and $499 which still wasn't cheap enough and they took a huge loss every year as a result because they didn't have a service like XBL to off set them. If they take a loss this time (which they'll probably have to) they need to keep it in the $150-$189 range vs the cost of production and the system needs to be in the sub $400 range, preferably, $349, if they want it to take off like the PS2 did. If they can pull that off, the PS4 might just end the whole console war.

Support for the PS4 over the Xbox One is close to overwhelming. The only thing that can kill it is the price.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not so sure if that gamespot poll represents the population as a whole. I think around 20,000 people or so voted for that thing, maybe a little less. Those people are pretty much pennies in a much bigger fountain of people who will be interested in buying new consoles. Without a doubt, we're going to be seeing these systems launch on top of each other, so chances are that one is going to smother the other. And since a lot of consumers are ignorant, we might see them go for Xbox instead of PS4. 

That's just a random guess. It's really hard to predict what consumers might do. I saw some article a while back that said a high percentage of people with Xbox 360s had them red ring, but they still kept buying new ones. So I doubt the fears of red rings are going to deter some people. Then again, the Xbox used to be the best selling of the two and now we're seeing the PS3 outpace it, and that's even after launching the system a year later. But right now we're just playing the waiting game in regards to confirmation of DRM and used game fees, which has neither been confirmed nor denied by either company at this point. I'm saying the same about Microsoft because they're being so wishy-washy about it. 

I really don't care personally because I think console wars are stupid, but I'm interested in seeing what consumers find more attractive and if they're willing to put up with anti-consumer tactics. It's still too early to declare PS4 as our lord and savior because they could be doing the exact same thing. I may even change my opinion of Xbox One once we see more concrete confirmation of the system's capabilities. I really don't want to hate any console or company, but it's hard not to if they continue to screw people over.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Support for the PS4 over the Xbox One is close to overwhelming. The only thing that can kill it is the price.


The last rumour I heard about pricing for PS4 is that there will be two models, one at $429 and the other at $529. That might be good or bad. It's certainly cheaper than the PS3 was at first, and there's always the cheaper option if people are really interested. But I remember hearing that the $499 version of the PS3 didn't sell too well, so they killed support early and focused on the $599 version. I think that pretty much tells us that given the option, people will go for the more expensive version, regardless of how many perceived extras they are getting for it.

If those pricing models are indeed true, I think Sony is going to have to offer some good incentives if they want to sell their cheaper model. Otherwise, most will just see it as a lesser model, and people don't seem to want that.

The absolute cheapest I can see the PS4 being is $399, and if that happens, they'll hit the sweet spot, but who knows how likely that is.

Something else to consider is that one of the reasons why the PS2 sold well was because it had DVD functionality, and it was also cheaper than DVD players were at the time. It was the same story for the PS3 with blu-ray playback. I've known people who bought their PS3s just for the sake of having a cheaper blu-ray player. The PS4 doesn't have those advantages since probably everybody at this point has a device to play DVDs and blu-rays.

This is definitely going to be an interesting holiday.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not too concerned about the eye candy, I'm sure it'll look good enough... but can't compete with current high end PC games... I've always appreciated gameplay > graphics which is why I'm so pumped for GTA V.  Which I'll probably get on PC also when it comes out, for mods alone.

Heck, I'm playing Final Fantasy IX right now, since I somehow skipped over it after buying it 13 years ago.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The last rumour I heard about pricing for PS4 is that there will be two models, one at $429 and the other at $529. That might be good or bad. It's certainly cheaper than the PS3 was at first, and there's always the cheaper option if people are really interested.
> 
> If those pricing models are indeed true, I think Sony is going to have to offer some good incentives if they want to sell their cheaper model. Otherwise, most will just see it as a lesser model, and people don't seem to want that.
> 
> The absolute cheapest I can see the PS4 being is $399, and if that happens, they'll hit the sweet spot, but who knows how likely that is.


Pachter predicted that they could go for the $349 price point, but he's just guessing to, so who knows. We'll all know at E3.


CrimsonTrigger said:


> But I remember hearing that the $499 version of the PS3 didn't sell too well, so they killed support early and focused on the $599 version. I think that pretty much tells us that given the option, people will go for the more expensive version, regardless of how many perceived extras they are getting for it.
> 
> The absolute cheapest I can see the PS4 being is $399, and if that happens, they'll hit the sweet spot, but who knows how likely that is.


That was because the it was only 20GB, and since the PS3 required installs for most games, that version was nothing. Plus it didn't have a HDMI port from what I hear. I think the $299 version of the 360 helped it really well, especially in North America, but no way will they be able to mimic that price point with the rumored specs, at least not without taking a massive loss on every system sold. With Sony's current financial situation, I kind of doubt that they will. I would love to see how much they system cost to make. It has to be close to 500 bucks.


CrimsonTrigger said:


> Something else to consider is that one of the reasons why the PS2 sold well was because it had DVD functionality, and it was also cheaper than DVD players were at the time. It was the same story for the PS3 with blu-ray playback. I've known people who bought their PS3s just for the sake of having a cheaper blu-ray player. The PS4 doesn't have those advantages since probably everybody at this point has a device to play DVDs and blu-rays.
> 
> This is definitely going to be an interesting holiday.


It was also out a year becore the Xbox and Gamecube and the Holiday season of 2001 sealed the deal with GTAIII being an exclusive at the time along with FFX and MGS2 and not to mention it was the ssuccessor to one of the most popular system ever in the PS1. DVD was just an added bonus. The problem with the PS3 is they made it a Blu-ray player first trying to mimic that success and it nearly back fired as people didn't buy until they dropped the price to $299.

They knocked it out of the park with their reveal though. If they play their cards right, they could run away with the next gen console war. Especially if they lock up timed exclusively for something like MGS5.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've known people who bought their PS3s just for the sake of having a cheaper blu-ray player. The PS4 doesn't have those advantages since probably everybody at this point has a device to play DVDs and blu-rays.


I am one of those who bought a PS3 because it was the best blu-ray player on the market.

It was a great deal. You got a gaming machine and a great blu-ray player. At the time, I already had a 360 so the blu-ray feature was the primary reason for my purchase.

Ultimately, I ended up buying more PS3 games than 360 because of the PS3 exclusives (GT5, MGS4, God of War, Uncharted)

So doing more than just playing games helps sell consoles. For the next-gen the X1 looks promising because I'll be getting the best Smart TV/ Google TV box on the market for free. Plus I'll have Kinect for Wii-type casual games and exercise games.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I am one of those who bought a PS3 because it was the best blu-ray player on the market.
> 
> It was a great deal. You got a gaming machine and a great blu-ray player. At the time, I already had a 360 so the blu-ray feature was the primary reason for my purchase.
> 
> ...


The odd thing is, the PS3 was a smart TV before smart TVs. It seems to me all they did was catch up to the PS3.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The Enclave said:


> The odd thing is, the PS3 was a smart TV before smart TVs. It seems to me all they did was catch up to the PS3.


But the PS3 never integrated TV. You have to switch between PS3 & TV. You also have to turn your PS3 on separately.

I think once people see how cool Xbox One's features are it will be a big hit. But you never know with consumers.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dreday said:


> They knocked it out of the park with their reveal though. If they play their cards right, they could run away with the next gen console war. Especially if they lock up timed exclusively for something like MGS5.


I don't think they'll be able to replicate that this time, at least not early on. I've been hearing rumours that Versus XIII might be a cross platform game, so it might release for both systems, but I don't know how many people would be willing to buy a whole new system just to play it, especially when it has been promoted as a PS3 exclusive since the very beginning. I find it odd that a lot of games that have been announced for the system so far are cross platform games, like Watchdogs is coming out for 5 or 6 different systems. It just seems odd to me. Not to mention that a lot of those games are also multiplatform to begin with, so it doesn't really tell people that they need to go out and buy a new system right away.

They probably have some kind of surprise in store for us, but it doesn't look like many developers are willing to make exclusives anymore. PS3 was supposed to have quite a few exclusives, but the majority of those ended up being released for Xbox 360 as well. The only two I can think of that never came to other systems was MGS4 and Heavy Rain. I guess we'll see what they have lined up next month.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The only two I can think of that never came to other systems was MGS4 and Heavy Rain. I guess we'll see what they have lined up next month.


Off the top of my head: Infamous, Uncharted, Grand Turismo 5, Ratchet & Clank, Resistance: Fall of Man, Killzone


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Off the top of my head: Infamous, Uncharted, Grand Turismo 5, Ratchet & Clank, Resistance: Fall of Man, Killzone


I forgot about those, but aren't most of those owned by Sony anyways? I was mainly talking about 3rd party developers. There were a few promised exclusives that all ended up going multiplatform, and none of them were owned by Sony.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

The new consoles better have some amazing exclusives -- especially if Microsoft thinks 1 billion next-gen consoles will be sold. I'm mostly interested in cheaper digital titles on PC, but I have to admit that some games will even make me purchase bad consoles like the upcoming Xeno game and Wii U.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

The next gen graphics really leave a lot to be desired. They really aren't any different than material that was coming out on the PC three or four years ago.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Sony's going to be the only next gen console worth getting. Microsoft has come out and said they are focusing more on the family oriented multimedia experience as opposed to purely gaming which if you compare specs, it shows..... Sony has also said in several conferences that they are trying to do everything they can to keep prices down and affordable, so i don't think anyones getting raped this christma's season. Also, their are a number of company's that have always had exclusive contracts with Microsoft that are opting to make ps4 exclusives (such as Bungee and Unreal [which obviously they are going to continue making xbox games, but im just saying they are making ps4 exclusive titles this round as well]). But again like people have been saying, this Next round of consoles just aren't really that impressive. Your better off just sticking to PC imo.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

next gen xbox was a pc from 3 years ago.

/thread.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

BigBlueMoon said:


> The next gen graphics really leave a lot to be desired. They really aren't any different than material that was coming out on the PC three or four years ago.


They'll improve once the gen go on, always do. Next gan games like killzone sf and watchdogs we seeing probably using *VERRRY* little of the consoles power. All early games usually look less impressive for some reason. Killzone: SF, MGS5 & Watchdogs will probably look outdated as hell by mid generation.

early games this gen










Current games this gen


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CheezusCrust said:


> The new consoles better have some amazing exclusives --* especially if Microsoft thinks 1 billion next-gen consoles will be sold.* I'm mostly interested in cheaper digital titles on PC, but I have to admit that some games will even make me purchase bad consoles like the upcoming Xeno game and Wii U.


wut?
1 billion?

lol That's impossible, not happening unless they sell them for $100


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

That 1 billion next gen consoles sold is really vague. A lot of people thought Microsoft was claiming that they could sell 1 billion Xbox Ones, but as usual, the fanboy juice fueled vocal minority can't comprehend things that don't affirm their beliefs. They were just using that as another excuse to hate on them (not sure why they would need it since they already have a couple of bigger and more important reasons to do so). He's instead saying that he believes that all next gen consoles, possibly including portables like the Vita, could all contribute to expanding the market so that it is feasible to sell 1 billion units of hardware total. I don't keep up with it much, but from what I'm to believe, this console cycle saw a big expansion in terms of hardware sales, so I suppose they aren't unreasonable to expect more expansion next generation as well. 

Personally, I tend to believe that it might shrink instead. Just a gut feeling that I have. If it does expand, it's certainly not going to expand to 1 billion.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> next gen xbox was a pc from 3 years ago.
> 
> /thread.





cloud90 said:


> They'll improve once the gen go on, always do. Next gan games like killzone sf and watchdogs we seeing probably using *VERRRY* little of the consoles power. All early games usually look less impressive for some reason. Killzone: SF, MGS5 & Watchdogs will probably look outdated as hell by mid generation.
> 
> early games this gen
> 
> ...


^This 100%. I don't know why people compare console graphics to PC graphics anyway. Since consoles are a closed platform, developers can squeese much more power out of it. The only reason PC pulls off much better graphics is because it's a constantly evolving platform. The thing is though you have to be a damn near millionaire to maintain a solid rig and run everything at Max, and PC sells are plunging while console sales are growing, so most people agree that it's not really worth it just to run a game at max.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't think they'll be able to replicate that this time, at least not early on. I've been hearing rumours that Versus XIII might be a cross platform game, so it might release for both systems, but I don't know how many people would be willing to buy a whole new system just to play it, especially when it has been promoted as a PS3 exclusive since the very beginning. I find it odd that a lot of games that have been announced for the system so far are cross platform games, like Watchdogs is coming out for 5 or 6 different systems. It just seems odd to me. Not to mention that a lot of those games are also multiplatform to begin with, so it doesn't really tell people that they need to go out and buy a new system right away.
> 
> They probably have some kind of surprise in store for us, but it doesn't look like many developers are willing to make exclusives anymore. PS3 was supposed to have quite a few exclusives, but the majority of those ended up being released for Xbox 360 as well. The only two I can think of that never came to other systems was MGS4 and Heavy Rain. I guess we'll see what they have lined up next month.


That's because the PS3 lost a huge chunk of it's fan base to the Xbox 360. The 360 and PS3 essentally split the PS2 fanbase over two consoles which is why we saw a lot less exclusives.

If Sony can some how regain the PS2 numbers with the PS4 or the Xbox One tanks, you'll probably see a lot more exclusives as they'll see a port to the Xbox as not worth it due to financial reasons, etc. If they start out close though, it'll stay much like this gen with every thing multiplatform. So we'll see.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The second pic looks great. I can't wait to see next gen games in motion first hand. I wont be verrrry impressed, but rather slightly appreciative and amused for a while.

I do want more than just more polygons and better textures though. I really want better A.I., bigger worlds, and more concurrent processes as well.


----------

